# Houston Meet April 15 - All welcome



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

All Houstonians (TEAM N.I.O. and GUESTS),

Just wanted to let you know that we are having a Houston Meet at Mossy Nissan on Tuesday, April 15 at 6:45 - 7:00pm. Mossy Nissan is on I-10 on old Katy Road between Kirkwood and Dairy Ashford. Our goal for this meet is to have a presentation by Shannon of Mossy Nissan about the New 2004 Maxima. For those interested, please R.S.V.P. You can also reach us at 281-903-2889.

Regards,


----------

